# Unline - metal stand - anyone used them



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi All

Im looking into creating another setup, but a 3 tier tank system. Sump on bottom, reef in middle, and seahorses / pipefish etc on top.

3ft 40 and 30 gal breeder tanks to be used

I saw this item which seems perfect just wondering if anyone had experience using these / any tips appreciated.

*Uline H2188 36*18*60 1,800 lbs self capacity(each)*

Currently i assumed id need to put something on the floor to prevent scratches from the metal feet \ base as its just industrial and not to finished looking.

Would it also e a good idea to tether the stand to the wall just in case, obvi i would have to level it like a boss


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't know about the Uline stuff, but we are currently using the industrial shelving from Costco. It's 24 x 72 x 84 high which might be too much length for you. Didn't need to anchor it.
We have sump on the bottom, and tanks above it on 2 levels. We did replace the wire shelves with Baltic birch plywood with an epoxy finish which works great. Levelling was not an issue for us, but is a good idea.
Cost for shelving was 199.99 plus the plywood.
Best deal ever.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't think to check out Costco but just did and they have the same size too. Nice. 

The tank is the exact same width and length as the stand though and with corner steel legs I wonder the height I would need between the shelves to drop the tank in vs dropping the bottom tank then installing the next steel shelf above...lol trigonometry anyone lol

Also, are your lights resting on the the tank directly or suspended from the top shelf etc??


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We mounted the lights to the underside of the wood shelf above. But on one of them we just used zip ties around the wire shelf to hold the light.
Here is a pic. This is all temporary, so it didn't have to be pretty. All three of the tanks are runnning off the one sump.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow I wish I had that much space lol.thanks for the pic and enjoy MACNA!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*Stand by me*

I've got a uline shelf that I've had for some time now and I have loved it.
It's a 48 w 24 d 60 h. It's been great, and I have had about 12 ten gal tanks on it. Or more, I can't really remember. I think I may sell it, but I'd definitely purchase them again if the Canadian tire ones weren't on sale. I'm leaning toward two of the 48w12d60h. Not sure yet


----------

